# Anorexic fish!



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

hey all,
my male betta has stopped eating. iv been feeding him auqa-plus tropical bits for the past year, 2 meals of 4-5 pellets daily. i also used 2 feed him frozen bloodworm but after it melted, i just fed him pellets.

about 2mnths ago i noticed his appetite had disappeared. now he eats mayb once a week if that. he also doesnt move around very much.when i first bought him,he also ddnt move around, but after a few weeks he settled down. 

he lives in a 3litre fish bowl with a layer of stones and a plastic plant (the live ones keep dying and polluting his water). i use marltons safe guard dechlorinator to treat his water.

im very worried about him. can any1 give me some advice?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Robyn try giving him a larger tank,maybe a 5 gal or so. Feed him 1 frozen pea boiled, shelled and mashed. This will help him poo if he`s constipated.
How often do you do a water change?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

*Pea?*

thnx, ill look into getting a new bowl over the weekend. must it be a bowl or an actual tank with a filtration system?

also, do u mean a pea as in the green vegetable?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Don't feed him the whole inner pea, he'll explode! Two or three tiny bite sized pieces only.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

so it is a pea like in the veg then? thnx. 
iv moved his bowl out of my bedroom where he usually lives, into the conservatory because if i keep the blinds closed he dsnt get any direct sunlight but the room is very warm.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

well i tried the pea thing - no such luck. he ddnt pay any attention 2 it at all.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

good news, last nite after i got in from work and homework i decided 2 try get squidgy 2 eat. i dropped a peelet in. he looked at it and paid little attention 2 it. i walked away and when i came bak it was gone! i dropped pellets in 1 at a time and watched him eat 6!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Robyn, that was the worst thing you could have done. After a fish hasn't eaten for while, to suddenly stuff it with food is a recipe for disaster. It's stomach has contracted and now it's bloated.

Generally a fish that won't eat is sick, something troubling them. If they overcome it and eat again, then just go very very easy, slowly until he is eating normally again. The same as when you bring a fish home from the store who is usually used to 1 pellet a day, if that.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

at wal-mart they sell tank kits ranging from 10-35 bucks.
i would get the minibow tank kit 2.5G (10 liters, i think) it costs about 35 bucks.

here is what it looks like:
http://www.wal-mart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635102
or for even more room:
http://www.wal-mart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635107

i would upgrade the tank of the betta, not only will the fish be happier, he will get much deeper/brighter colors.
and a heater would be something to look into too.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

he seems ok, a little happier. thnx 4 the info, ill only feed him a little like usual from now on. i guess i shouldnt feed him again 2day.

also i live in south africa and our pet departments are pretty useless. im goin 2 the pet shop on friday and ill try find something suitable there.

wot stuff do i need 2 check the various water levels and stuff (pH, ammonia,nitrate etc)?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

ammonia is the most important thing out of the test kits, and of course ph test kits.
where you live in africa you must be able to order something from wal-mart, or anyother store online


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i bought squidgy a new 6/7 gallon tank with a filter and heater, aswell as some tank buddies. im about 2 install the filter now (culdnt figure it out last nite) but i put the heater in last nite. he seems much happier now. he swims around and he dsnt look so droopy. he'll b bak 2 normal in no time. thnx guys!!!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

What buddies did you get him?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

2 fancy guppies - i know betta's do sumtimes fight with them but iv been watching very closely over the past 24hrs and they hav been fine, and a snail too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

I would remove the guppies because the betta may eat them or harass them to death. I would also cut back on how many pellets you feed him because I only feed my bettas 2 granules a day and they are fine so I would cut back to 2 pellets a day so that you don't over feed him anymore.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

he's pretty good natured and i hav been watching closely and they all seem fine. i keep a net and bowl handy just in case but i dnt think there'll b any issues. i have already cut down on the food, but thnx


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have the same problem, my betta doesn't seem to want to eat. I tried giving him brine shrimp and organic betta pellets but he didn't take them, i then got some blood worms and he ate a few of them but has gone off them too. I'm going to set up my 1G tank later tonight and put him in there tomorrow...just to see if he's happier there. Wish me luck.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

he still isnt eating all that much. iv been feeding him some flake food that came with the tank kit and he eats some of it but only a little. i think the guppies eat more than him. at least he's perkier than b4


----------

